# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Looking for battlefield acccounts to develope hacks & You get profit

## fonillius

We are company developing hacks & bots & aid applications to games.

We are looking for investors, in short you invest your account for development of tools and we reward you with 3% of profit from the tools we get.




PORTFOLIO






Please contact me via Private Message or reply to this thread  :Smile: 
Another option is email: [email protected]







*GOOD LUCK & HAVE FUN*

----------

